# Happy Tale.



## WillowTree

You know my two old kitties died awhile back. I adopted a new baby today.. He's orange just like my avatar kitty, he is seven months old and his name is Diddle. I'm happy. He's happy.


----------



## Truthmatters

they are just the best , congrats to you and your new kitty.


----------



## WillowTree

Truthmatters said:


> they are just the best , congrats to you and your new kitty.



Thank YOu Tm, he has been so busy since he got home, he's explored absolutely everything and when bedtime came he hopped right up there and flounced down just as if he'd done it for years.. now that's where I draw the line. no cats in the bed.. but I love him he is so sweet. he's asleep now on a kitchen chair under the table. he can lay in there and watch everything that goes on. he's a cool little dude.


----------



## Midnight Marauder

I love the kittehs.


----------



## Mr Natural

Are far as cats go, the orange tiger striped are the best.

I had one when I was a kid.  He was quite the character.  

Enjoy your new best friend.


----------



## peach174

I am very happy for you willow, may you have many, many years of happiness together.


----------



## strollingbones

no pics?  too ugly to even post pics of????


----------



## WillowTree

strollingbones said:


> no pics?  too ugly to even post pics of????



too lazy. I've had a long nap.. I'll do some I promise. I was reading up on all his paperwork it says he has blue eyes, his eyes are yellow. I wonder if they gave me the wrong baby?


----------



## WillowTree




----------



## WillowTree




----------



## WillowTree

his mama was a manyx so he only has part of a tail.


----------



## Midnight Marauder

Looks like my Powley!


----------



## WillowTree

Diddle is so smart.. he can leap high and catch his "bird" (toy) and he can keep all takers away from it.


----------



## Big Black Dog

WillowTree said:


> You know my two old kitties died awhile back. I adopted a new baby today.. He's orange just like my avatar kitty, he is seven months old and his name is Diddle. I'm happy. He's happy.



Having a "happy pussy" greatly improves your outlook on life.


----------



## WillowTree

Mr Clean said:


> Are far as cats go, the orange tiger striped are the best.
> 
> I had one when I was a kid.  He was quite the character.
> 
> Enjoy your new best friend.



Husband took Diddle in for his well kitty check and that's exactly what the Vet said. "They are like no other cats." This should be fun. The back end of him reminds me of a rabbit though.


----------



## WillowTree

DuperDude figured out how to bust out of his little cat door. I put him in the laundry room and moved the red locks ot on. in just a bit a heard a big old "POW" and went into the kitchen to check and he was sitting there looking all smart assed and everything the red lock was laying in the middle of the kitchen floor.so much for flappy cat door that you can lock..


----------



## Dante

WillowTree said:


> You know my two old kitties died awhile back. I adopted a new baby today.. He's orange just like my avatar kitty, he is seven months old and his name is Diddle. I'm happy. He's happy.



you do know what a diddler is don't you?


just thought you should know how you look


----------



## WillowTree

Dante said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know my two old kitties died awhile back. I adopted a new baby today.. He's orange just like my avatar kitty, he is seven months old and his name is Diddle. I'm happy. He's happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you do know what a diddler is don't you?
> 
> 
> just thought you should know how you look
Click to expand...


No pig. I don't swing that way.


----------



## Dante

poor wittle diddling willow twee


----------



## Sallow

WillowTree said:


>



Aww..what a cutie!

Good luck with the new Kitty.


----------



## WillowTree

Dante said:


> poor wittle diddling willow twee



You are a freak of nature. Sorry for ya. You have all the pity I can muster.. ZERO.


----------



## WillowTree

Sallow said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aww..what a cutie!
> 
> Good luck with the new Kitty.
Click to expand...


Thank You. He's a riot.


----------



## Dante

WillowTree said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> 
> poor wittle diddling willow twee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are a freak of nature. Sorry for ya. You have all the pity I can muster.. ZERO.
Click to expand...


If you're as ugly outside as you are inside (I've no doubt you are) it should be a crime for you to be within 200ft of any cute kitten.
_
*just my not so humble opinion_


----------



## WillowTree

Dante said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dante said:
> 
> 
> 
> poor wittle diddling willow twee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are a freak of nature. Sorry for ya. You have all the pity I can muster.. ZERO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you're as ugly outside as you are inside (I've no doubt you are) it should be a crime for you to be within 200ft of any cute kitten.
> _
> *just my not so humble opinion_
Click to expand...


very few people on this earth give a shit about you opinion.. that's so sad donchyathink?


----------



## Luissa

WillowTree said:


>



Looks like my cat Paco.


----------



## Barb

WillowTree said:


> DuperDude figured out how to bust out of his little cat door. I put him in the laundry room and moved the red locks ot on. in just a bit a heard a big old "POW" and went into the kitchen to check and he was sitting there looking all smart assed and everything the red lock was laying in the middle of the kitchen floor.so much for flappy cat door that you can lock..



LOL. an escape artist! Have fun, you two.


----------



## Grace

I dont allow Pretties in my bed with me either. Shes MEAN. If I try to turn over, she bites me and hisses. So..I made her a bed next to mine. Bitch stole my bathroom as her blankie.


----------



## Barb

IMEURU said:


> I dont allow Pretties in my bed with me either. Shes MEAN. If I try to turn over, she bites me and hisses. So..I made her a bed next to mine. Bitch stole my bathroom as her blankie.



I had a cat, Charmine. Interesting story, her owner named her ass-wipe, and I cleaned it up when I got her. She used to sleep in my bed and pet my head. 

One I picked up I named Prudence. She got preggos, it seemed, by the whole neighborhood, and had a litter that looked like all the local toms. A misnomer...

Nine kids, all of them need new sneakers, and NONE of their fathers want to help...


----------



## Grace

lol. Love the names you gave them. Prudence? 
I had one named Itta. Her middle name was Puddy. Last name..Tatt, of course. Snicker.
I had a baby pig one time too. The mom commenced to eat her brood and we heard them screaming so we ran out to the field and the sow was munching away so while my friend held her off with a big ol rake, I jumped in and grabbed the last two left alive and not chewed on. We named them Aviance and Ambience. Both grew up to live on a farm and never be eaten..by anyone or anything. That was years ago so Im sure they are in Pig Heaven by now. They sure were cute. Mom got served as breakfast a few weeks later, from what I heard.


----------



## Barb

IMEURU said:


> lol. Love the names you gave them. Prudence?
> I had one named Itta. Her middle name was Puddy. Last name..Tatt, of course. Snicker.
> I had a baby pig one time too. The mom commenced to eat her brood and we heard them screaming so we ran out to the field and the sow was munching away so while my friend held her off with a big ol rake, I jumped in and grabbed the last two left alive and not chewed on. We named them Aviance and Ambience. Both grew up to live on a farm and never be eaten..by anyone or anything. That was years ago so Im sure they are in Pig Heaven by now. They sure were cute. Mom got served as breakfast a few weeks later, from what I heard.



Sweet.
And  Itta Puddy Tat is a mad cool name for a cat!


----------



## Grace




----------



## Grace

btw  willow...cool cat pics.


----------



## AllieBaba

WillowTree said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> no pics? too ugly to even post pics of????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> too lazy. I've had a long nap.. I'll do some I promise. I was reading up on all his paperwork it says he has blue eyes, his eyes are yellow. I wonder if they gave me the wrong baby?
Click to expand...

 
Switched at birth! A changeling! Maybe he's really a...GOBLIN!


----------



## AllieBaba

IMEURU said:


> lol. Love the names you gave them. Prudence?
> I had one named Itta. Her middle name was Puddy. Last name..Tatt, of course. Snicker.
> I had a baby pig one time too. The mom commenced to eat her brood and we heard them screaming so we ran out to the field and the sow was munching away so while my friend held her off with a big ol rake, I jumped in and grabbed the last two left alive and not chewed on. We named them Aviance and Ambience. Both grew up to live on a farm and never be eaten..by anyone or anything. That was years ago so Im sure they are in Pig Heaven by now. They sure were cute. Mom got served as breakfast a few weeks later, from what I heard.


 
Cat names I have used (or someone in my family has used):
My Kitty
Ki Ki
Ki-en
Dum Dum
Margaret
Itty
Bitty
Nails
Titches (Stitches)
Crazy
Geoffrey


And about 5 named "Mama".


----------



## Big Fitz

WillowTree said:


>


Hay Diddle Diddle...
Teh keetom an teh Fiddle
teh cao jumpeded ova teh mewns.

...nao u gets me a sistur naemd "Fiddle" rite?

... but no cao, k?  Onlee teh milkses.  thxbai!


----------



## Grace

I had an ittybitty and a kiki too.


----------



## WillowTree

Diddle is napping.


----------



## Big Fitz

WillowTree said:


> Diddle is napping.


Okae Mr. Noze... U keep wach.  I gunna nap an if dere iz anny trubble, Mr. Paw will helps u.


----------



## lifesgood88

How adorable! I want a kitty cat...but we have three dogs...and at one point in time we had a cat and two dogs...the cat didn't really like the dogs, she kept hissing at them...


----------



## WillowTree

Dufus just went into the bedroom and slammed the door shut.. now theire is a pitty pat little rhythm on the door while he tries to figure out how to open it.


----------



## Big Fitz

Doors... the bane of all catdom.


----------



## Big Black Dog

Didn't you hear about the new USMB rule?  Cats, and the mention of them, is strictly forbidden on this board.  You can only talk about dogs from here on out.


----------



## Big Fitz

Big Black Dog said:


> Didn't you hear about the new USMB rule?  Cats, and the mention of them, is strictly forbidden on this board.  You can only talk about dogs from here on out.


----------



## Anguille

Orange cats are so beautiful!


----------



## Dante

Dante said:


> poor wittle diddling willow twee



*sniff *sniff   poor widdle twat juicers -- Cali-Boil gave me a nge rep for this post to the board weirdo willow tweedly dum

_go figure_


----------



## WillowTree

I'm still visiting in California.. My husband told me during our phone chat that Diddle emptied out the bookcase last night...


----------



## WillowTree

*True one Sided LOve!*


----------



## Big Fitz

WillowTree said:


> *True one Sided LOve!*


Diddle: "HAY!  U gotsa nom stuk to ur lip... Ai gets it fur yew."

Goggie: "Mumma!  Daddeh! Help meh!"


----------



## WillowTree

Big Fitz said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *True one Sided LOve!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diddle: "HAY!  U gotsa nom stuk to ur lip... Ai gets it fur yew."
> 
> Goggie: "Mumma!  Daddeh! Help meh!"
Click to expand...


----------

